# Snake pics



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I haven't posted pics of the snakes lately so here they are ...

Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake

View attachment 126850


2nd Generation 75% IJ/Jag Sibling

View attachment 126851


Irian Jaya Python

View attachment 126852


edit = forgot to add , pics are unedited


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn they creep me out-But nice pics!!!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

those are some B-e-utiful snakes you have there. How much would the 2nd generation one cost. The 2nd picture


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

nice IJ, how big is it? colors look great


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Beautiful snakes!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice yellow on the last pic


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments









Sangre_Roja : The 2nd generation was $275 CDN

st.anger : He's now 52"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice python!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that python is sick


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys!

ABB: Any recent pics of your RTB?

Dr Green: Good to see/hear your still alive!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic snakes!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Fantastic snakes!


Thank you sir!


----------

